# 2000 Expedition Turn Signal Switch



## 75gmck25 (Feb 22, 2003)

The multi-function turn signal switch (it also controls wipers and headlight dimmer) on my 2000 Expedition seems to be bad. I can get the turn signals to work if I hold the lever about halfway between the bright and dim position (push it toward the dash), but it won't turn them on if I just flip the lever up or down to the normal turn position.

I'm not sure how hard the switch is to replace, but it looks like the replacement part is about $85, which is cheaper than I expected. Any experience/war stories?

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Knowing how Ford designs stuff I would bet you have to pull the steering wheel off.
Be real careful when you pull it off, there are parts that the switch does not come with.
The wires run down the coluum inside to a plug and you have to pull the wires out of the plug assemble. Get the manual on it and read it. Some jobs are way too advanced for rookies on truck repairs.


----------



## 75gmck25 (Feb 22, 2003)

I took it apart this weekend and it was relatively simple There are three screws on the bottom of the column shroud. Once they are removed, you can pop the bottom plastic piece off. To completely remove the top half I had to pry off the black plastic piece around the key cylinder and move the tilt wheel up and down to get clearance to pull it off.

The turn signal multi-function witch is held on with two size 15 torx screws, and it has two electrical plugs. I bought a new switch before I disassembled everything, and then found that it was actually one of the wiring plugs that was broken. The lock tabs had broken (probably when first assembled), and the plug gradually worked itself out of the socket in the switch. However, there is no return on electrical parts at the Ford dealer, so I replaced the switch with the new one and put it all back together. Sometimes it doesn't pay to buy the parts ahead of time.

Bruce


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Way to go rookie, you were able to do the job.  

Why would the wiring go through the steering wheel when the switch\lever is closer to the firewall than the sterring wheel?


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a 98 Taurus and a 99 F250 SD and had to replace both of them about a month ago. The 250 was easy but with my Taurus I broke the tab on the holder and I still have problems when I tilt my steering wheel. Sometimes it works fine sometimes not. I think it is from the tab being broke.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

With Ford trucks I learned to take the old part with me so I get the right replacement.
They change things in midstream some years. I had a Bronco II that was built before Sept.
Some parts they would ask what month the truck was built. The U-joints are another example,most times they are listed wrong in the computer at the parts stores.
So I have an old one in a baggie to compare with the new ones.


----------

